# Flat roof blues...tarp help please.



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Bug, you can tarp the roof.......you really have to secure the edges or the wind will flow UNDER it and rip it to shreds. I would use long strips of scrap wood to secure the tarp to the facia board if possible. You can also secure the tarp on the roof itself at the edges. I suggested the facia board because I hate putting even more holes through the roof structure itself. Use strips of wood about 2 - 3 feet long and nail them at the roof edges. Angle them slightly so water doesn't collect behind them. You will almost put the strips side by side......leave some space between them so water can run off your roof and not collect behind the strips. Once one side is secure, you can pull the tarp tight on the other side and repeat the process. Also secure the tarp at the front and back (the peaks, if there are any). That's about all you can do. Play it safe.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for the tips...I really appreciate it! 

So when I decide on the new roof...what's your take on turning a flat roof into a pitched? Make sense or just too much work and expense? I'm thinkin since this roof is really designed to be a flat roof...even though the roof is built up on the sides and front...like a crown... and the roof sets down in...should probably keep it because it's actually the way the garage was built originally. Whaddya think?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

How deep are your pockets?.,I would add pitch myself.,but I am forced to leave the comment neutral because I know nothing about the structure.I would buy a few more tarps if they are on sale.

Some of the reinforced tarps will keep the water out but not for long until the water they are holding will cause them to start breaking down.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

*Flat roof blues...tarp help please*

Well...exactly the issue...but then you are the Roofmaster! : ) I would not be able to do the work myself. Don't want to put a ton of money into it but figure I already have to spend about $2000 to tear off and replace the flat roof. Just not sure what the pitched would cost...most likely not worth the cost. The flat roof actually ends up with quite a good slope toward the back so never have had any standing water. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Something I would consider.If you have a solid foundation by the time you put a pitched roof you could come close to buying an entire garage.

With one of these types you would never really have to bother with a garage issue again.I am not aware of your financial status but some of these garages that are the same as your dimension on the existing run about $3,000.00.

You can save money by doing the demo and debris removal.Sometimes you can find a decent sale an pay a really good price for the installation.

Your call.,I am just throwing some possible relief of any near future problems with a roof system,painting,reinforcement,doors,windows and other things.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

The sun will ruin your tarp in no time. But if you do, place a 2x6 on edge down the length of the roof, maybe centered (depends where you want the water to shed) and pull the tarp taut over it to shed the water. You don't want standing water up there ( even though it will sag with snow and ice).


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The tarp will lose the substance (silicone usually) on it that makes it shed water after a few rains.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks again for all the tips. Thought about the manufactured garage angle but I live in an old/historic neighborhood and trying to keep the house and garage original...but I'm tempted believe me. I'm only trying to limp by until about March or April and now that it's almost December...we won't see much sun before then so shouldn't suffer much sun damage! It IS Oregon you know. : ) However losing the waterproof capabilities after a few rains makes me concerned. I'm buying a pretty heavy duty tarp about $45...do you think that will that make a difference? I guess at this point anything is better than just leaving it as is.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You may make it one season provided the tarp is securely fastened the entire perimeter so wind won't beat it to death too bad. Nail 2 x 4's flat all the way around to secure the tarp firmly.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

bugme said:


> Thanks again for all the tips. Thought about the manufactured garage angle but I live in an old/historic neighborhood and trying to keep the house and garage original...but I'm tempted believe me. I'm only trying to limp by until about March or April and now that it's almost December...we won't see much sun before then so shouldn't suffer much sun damage! It IS Oregon you know. : ) However losing the waterproof capabilities after a few rains makes me concerned. I'm buying a pretty heavy duty tarp about $45...do you think that will that make a difference? I guess at this point anything is better than just leaving it as is.


I'm going on 9 months with a tarp on my roof. Not out of choice, but ran out of time and money for the time being (to fully replace roof.) My roof has a rather steep pitch so that helps shed water. It is beginning to degrade but is still serviceable for the time being.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

Yaaayy...light at the end of the tunnel...I just need about 4 months worth of semi dryness from this tarp...so this is encouraging. However I do worry about the wind beating it to death. I will for sure secure it with wood nailed all around to the top piece of siding. However the hardest part now is finding a ding dang tarp. Seems a lot of places are sold out...tis the season!


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If you provide some pictures of the garage everyone here can certainly help give you some better ideas for a long-term solution.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

You know...I just tried...twice and it doesn't look like it worked. Will need to try again tomorrow and will attach pics of the garage. Hold it...okay maybe I've figured it out...here you go.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would definitely create some pitch in that roof prior to re-roofing. It will make you life much easier in the future and you can use less exotic roofing materials once completed.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

It shouldn't be too bad to put a sloped roof on that. As mentioned by Windows, it will allow you to use cheaper materials for the actual roofing material so when the long run the price won't be unreasonable.

It looks like those studs are on 24" centers so you would have to put the framing for the new roof on the same centers directly above them.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I think I sent some misleading pics but the only ones I had. I had the garage jacked up and squared and new concrete poured and may look weird. It actually has a pretty good slope. What you can't see is that the roof starts at the front and then slopes and the sides are really false sides for about a foot or so down and the roof sets down in that. However if you'd already figured that out and are still suggesting more slope I'll mention to the roofer in the spring. Again thanks for all the suggestions. Still looking for a tarp though...it's sunny today!


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

The fact that you have parapet walls along the sides will certainly not obvious in the pictures. Based on your description I'm assuming the roof and just a little above the height of the shed attached to the back. If that's the case that I wouldn't bother adding more slope since the roof should drain OK. You could probably just have roll roofing installed and be fine. If the wood in the roof is in bad condition you probably should have a new layer of plywood installed below the roofing.


----------



## bugme (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so excited to know what you call my false walls on the garage. Who knew they were parapets? Love it.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

bugme said:


> I'm so excited to know what you call my false walls on the garage. Who knew they were parapets? Love it.


They are certainly mini-parapets but that's what they are! :yes:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, that garage is 180 years old!


----------



## bobinphx (Nov 25, 2011)

thats not a very large roof, which is good!! the hard part will be making sure that the interface between the roof and the parapet is good. Typically, the roofing runs up the wall and is covered by a flashing of some sort. Make sure that you have some sort of backing behind the "bend" of the roofing material, where the roof and wall meet. I ended up using a 2x2 cut at a 45 degree angle for my flat roof, but then again I didnt use a traditional roofing material.


----------

